# Ogre faced spider:D



## orionmystery

Ogre faced spider / net casting spider /gladiator spider, _Deinopidae _family


----------



## bassiusmaximous

that is one creepy looking spider. I showed my gf and she said it looks like a evil old man staring at her haha great detail love the pics. How big was this spider?


----------



## orionmystery

bassiusmaximous said:


> that is one creepy looking spider. I showed my gf and she said it looks like a evil old man staring at her haha great detail love the pics. How big was this spider?



Thanks, bassiusmaximous. This one was about one inch in body length.


----------



## bassiusmaximous

and the body looks way smaller then its legs... I hope to never encounter an arachnid of that size but I must say you have all the cool critters and wildlife in malaysia


----------



## christian.rudman

i just got the chills opening up this thread. FANTASTIC!


----------



## orionmystery

bassiusmaximous said:


> and the body looks way smaller then its legs... I hope to never encounter an arachnid of that size but I must say you have all the cool critters and wildlife in malaysia


 


christian.rudman said:


> i just got the chills opening up this thread. FANTASTIC!



Thanks for looking and commenting, bassiusmaximous, christian.


----------

